# Bugatti by BBS -vs- Jetta GLX "bugatti" wheels



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

OK from the info that Ive gathered, the OEM Jetta GLX wheels that are called the "bugatti's" look very similar if not are identical to the Bugatti by BBS wheels. Here are a few questions I have:
1)are the OEM GLX wheels made by BBS?
2)what cars did the Bugatti by BBS wheels come in(15" specifically, 4x108)
3)what is the difference?
Just looking to get schooled a little here. thanks all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: Bugatti by BBS -vs- Jetta GLX "bugatti" wheels (Si Trav)*

A) Yes
B) 4-Lug Quattro Audis most likely, but 4x108 was/is also used by Ford
C) I can tell you that there is likely no difference except some say Bugatti or BBS on a spoke and they are named after the Bugatti EB110 as seen here.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Bugatti by BBS -vs- Jetta GLX "bugatti" wheels (L33t A2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L33t A2* »_A) Yes
B) 4-Lug Quattro Audis most likely, but 4x108 was/is also used by Ford
C) I can tell you that there is likely no difference except some say Bugatti or BBS on a spoke and they are named after the Bugatti EB110 as seen here.









thanks for the reply. good advice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
anyone else?


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

ttt......


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

They are basically the same wheel just in a two piece. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4215475 Here's what they look like.


----------



## Si Trav (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: (keeganhartman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keeganhartman* »_They are basically the same wheel just in a two piece. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4215475 Here's what they look like. 

i dont think mine are two piece....at least the ones that have the bugatti caps and have bugatti enscripted on the,


----------



## keeganhartman (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: (Si Trav)*

Well the OEM and two piece are both made by BBS i believe


----------

